# No fire



## vkfenn (Sep 30, 2012)

Today was going to be my first chance to really get out and put my gravely to work. I started out by changing the engine and transmission oil. 
That went pretty well. I had cranked and moved it a couple of times to get it in a good position to drain the oils out. I partially filled the engine oil then moved it to a flatter spot to top off the oil. More or less same procedure with the transmission fluid. Bit sluggish but when the engine cranked it ran great. After I finished, I turned the key it tried to crank then on second attempt complete silence. Put charger on let it sit for a few minutes, nothing. Switched charger to jump start, nothing. Checked all the connections looked good. New battery and terminals. I broke one of the leads off of the regulator resistor (badly rusted) by barely touching it. Don't know if that was the problem to start with but, it's definitely a problem now.
Where do I find another regulator rectifier? The lead broke off even with it.


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

Regulators can be bought at Pats. www.psep.biz

It might be a good idea to replace the ignition switch too. They do fail quite regularly.


----------



## vkfenn (Sep 30, 2012)

I have not had a chance to tinker with it anymore. Worked last weekend and I have an extensive honey do list for today. Thanks for the info re: the regulator. I will check the switch also.


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

Pats (psep.biz) has regulators cheap.


----------

